# Caption this photo 092208



## mr bill (Sep 22, 2008)

And after preparing the animal to be placed on the grill, Mr Bill had enough left over to make himself a nice hat.


----------



## supervman (Sep 22, 2008)

Crap, if he was LOTS better lookin it'd be me!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr Bill;264376 said:
			
		

> [\quote]
> Here is my labor day smoke with q-view; 1 question how long is too long for a stall?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2008)

The photo is 9/22/08?? You have what appears to be snow all around you. Did you take ther pic at another date or another place?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2008)

someone stole my smoker, so i have to (shudder) GRILL!


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

How do YOU like your mother -in-law?


----------



## dono (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr Bill;264376 said:
			
		

> Hunny, Get out the Thong dinners almost ready


----------



## slickrat (Sep 22, 2008)

LMAO!!! Good one Richtee!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2008)

don't get it Rich........


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 22, 2008)

NEWS FLASH
Global warming blamed for English summer hitting Florida.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 22, 2008)

"If she thinks she is gonna post this picture on SMF......."


----------



## audioxtremes (Sep 22, 2008)

"I lost a bet and have to use a grill with no pants on."


----------



## ryf (Sep 23, 2008)

if you live in the USA, this is how you know you have a Canadian next door
















ps cuz its cold but NOT -20 he's in shorts, not bashing Canadians, if anything that hat screams Wisconsin


----------



## richtee (Sep 23, 2008)

If yer in Wisconsin...or like I- Michigan you dang well KNOW ya got Canadians next door  heh!


----------



## cman95 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Bill;264376 said:
			
		

> Does this hat make my butt look big??


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 23, 2008)

"Snowbunnies almost done, honey... they taste just like chicken! Keep shootin', I wanna get a new coat, too!"


----------



## dono (Sep 23, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm I think I may have just been insulted :-)
cold smoke , EH


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 23, 2008)

good one, cman!!!  made me laugh out loud!


----------



## solar (Sep 23, 2008)

Jim couldn't find the tiny tire chains and got stuck just short of the back porch.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Sep 23, 2008)

"Honey?  Have you seen that squirrel I was about to smoke?"

or

"Hawaii looks nothing like the brochure."


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 23, 2008)

clearly the man is suffering from delirium due to mad chicken disease


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG is that a grill on a smoking forum?????? when will the madness end?????


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 23, 2008)

Honey, did yall ferget ta close the door ta the walk in freezer again?!


----------



## garyt (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the same hat No joke kinda makes me sad


----------



## dono (Sep 23, 2008)

lol so do I , but we need it up here , EH!


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

Not sure how these Husky legs are gonna taste, but the hiney sure does  keep my head warm!


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 24, 2008)

yup got one them hats too!


----------



## athabaskar (Sep 24, 2008)

Had to pawn my pants, but I finally got that sweet 12,000 BTU Thermos I've been wantin'.


----------

